# hpi-quality



## alices (Jan 28, 2012)

can I use zero hx of this before as quality? pt came in with LUQ pain x3days, was vomiting for 2days, has no fever, and zero hx of this before..thanks for any and all help..alice


----------



## jimbo1231 (Jan 28, 2012)

*Don't think so*

I think that would fall under PMH. Quality would be more about how is hurt prior to coming to the ED. Throbbing, sharp etc.

Jim


----------



## btadlock1 (Jan 28, 2012)

alices said:


> can I use zero hx of this before as quality? pt came in with LUQ pain x3days, was vomiting for 2days, has no fever, and zero hx of this before..thanks for any and all help..alice



I'd count it as past history for PFSH, but no, that's not quality. I see location, duration, associated signs/symptoms. I guess you could count the 'Zero Hx' part as timing, since the provider is essentially saying that this isn't a chronic or recurring problem - but that would be a serious stretch.


----------



## Sueedwards (Jan 30, 2012)

I agree... and if you already have 4 then you do not need any more under HPI....


----------



## alices (Jan 30, 2012)

*re-hpi*

thank you all for the help, I didn't think so either but I just wanted to make sure..alice


----------

